

Programming Is Not Fun - m0tive
http://www.c2.com/cgi-bin/wiki?ProgrammingIsNotFun

======
lvecsey
I've wondered this before but basically programming gives you this illusion
that you can change the world, to the point of self assembling systems and new
transportation and construction possibilities. Perhaps it's just an illusion.
Or maybe we'll look back in a few decades and think how majorly held back
innovation has become, to protect some notion of corporate interest.

